# help new to pc please!!!!!



## jonny_g (Nov 6, 2007)

hi folks

can you have a look at this thread i posted and see if you can help me?

thanks alot

jonny

http://www.detailingworld.co.uk/forum/showthread.php?t=58623


----------



## James_R (Jun 28, 2007)

Evening Jonny.

Are you using the 6" pads on a high speed?

Try practising with the 4" pads on a smaller panel, say a rear wing or something. Spread polish over panel as speed 2 or 3, then after a minute or so, up the speed to 5 [6 if you're happy and not using an aggressive pad/polish] and do two or three slow passes [about 4-5" per second ish] from left to right, then same up/down. Turn speed back down to 4 and do a couple of quick passes. Your polish on the panel should be getting clearer and clearer the more you break it down. The buff off lightly.

By the time I've typed this someone else will probably have replied with some better advice.......hope it helps though.:thumb:


----------



## Ronnie (Nov 15, 2006)

Where abouts in the country are you?


----------



## jonny_g (Nov 6, 2007)

im in belfast but sometimes omagh. fancy showing me the ropes ?


----------



## jonny_g (Nov 6, 2007)

James_R said:


> Evening Jonny.
> 
> Are you using the 6" pads on a high speed?
> 
> ...


yes, the only pads i have are 6 inch and ive a 5inch plate, should i go for some smaller ones?


----------



## Ronnie (Nov 15, 2006)

There are plenty of people on here that probably live locally who could give u a hand!


----------

